# We are selling collapsible / Foldable Training Box (Aluminum)



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

please visit our ebay store, its cheaper if we do it outside due to additional fees charge by ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250831101875&var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

thank you


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Post up some pictures
and where are you shipping them from?


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

the Cage will come from philippines


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

.............................................................................................


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

What is that on the two sides that look like aluminum saddle bags??


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> What is that on the two sides that look like aluminum saddle bags??


are you talking the blue on the sides? I dont know the english term of it, but we locally call it LONA, its very thick and water resistant and sturdy, in our club we using it for prizes, many people have already use our Training Box because its durable, and also very beautiful, try it and you will be 150% satisfied.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> What is that on the two sides that look like aluminum saddle bags??


lol, I think it is a second box, the 1st is sitting on top of another at 90 degrees.

They look smart, but I would have some concern as they seem to fold up the same way as some of the foldable crates you can get from office supply companies.
Now while the office crates are plastic & these are aluminium, it may make them more rigid, but slight knocks on the end of the office crates & they tend to fold up even with stuff in them.
While aluminium is lightweight and can be strong, it is also a "soft" metal, and very easilly marked & dented.
The opening on top, while neat & concealed, if the door slides into tubing on the other half of the top (which it looks like), any denting of the tubing would render the slide either very stiff or useless. 
Since the surface of aluminium is relatively pourous compared to other metals, I also think that the birds poop would corrode it very quickly if not cleaned thouroghly after each use.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Quazar said:


> lol, I think it is a second box, the 1st is sitting on top of another at 90 degrees.
> 
> They look smart, but I would have some concern as they seem to fold up the same way as some of the foldable crates you can get from office supply companies.
> Now while the office crates are plastic & these are aluminium, it may make them more rigid, but slight knocks on the end of the office crates & they tend to fold up even with stuff in them.
> ...


Yeah, Now I see it as another unit at 90*. Thanks for your valuable incite on these. Really.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow those are nice...alot of ventilation.


----------

